

The New Google Shopping: 3 Steps for Bidding at the SKU Level - joey_muller
http://cpcsearch.com/blog/2012/12/3-steps-to-build-a-sku-driven-plas-campaign/

======
cpcsearch
The old Google Shopping is defunct! Now it's time to master the new Google
Shopping (aka, AdWords).

Yep, it's pay-to-play, but what else you gonna do?

